# San Jose gun control



## Thinker101 (Jun 9, 2021)

San Jose, Mayor Sam Liccardo's 10-point plan aims to finally put long-delayed gun control steps into action, including a first-of-its-kind city ordinance that he announced in the wake of the 2019 Gilroy Garlic Festival shooting. It would require gun owners to insure their weapons and pay a fee to cover taxpayer costs associated with firearm violence.

They're coming one way or another.  What may be a better plan is to have Judges, DA's and attorneys buy insurance to cover all the damage done by crooks after they're set free.

VTA shooting: San Jose mayor unveils new plan for gun liability insurance and video recorded gun sales


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 9, 2021)

Thinker101 said:


> San Jose, Mayor Sam Liccardo's 10-point plan aims to finally put long-delayed gun control steps into action, including a first-of-its-kind city ordinance that he announced in the wake of the 2019 Gilroy Garlic Festival shooting. It would require gun owners to insure their weapons and pay a fee to cover taxpayer costs associated with firearm violence.
> 
> They're coming one way or another.  What may be a better plan is to have Judges, DA's and attorneys buy insurance to cover all the damage done by crooks after they're set free.
> 
> VTA shooting: San Jose mayor unveils new plan for gun liability insurance and video recorded gun sales


Do you think criminals who get their guns illegally will step up and insure their weapons and pay a fee to cover taxpayer costs associated with firearm violence?


----------



## daveman (Jun 9, 2021)

Every gun law punishes only law-abiding gun owners.

Hey, Mayor Liccardo:  Maybe you should try a test run.  Go take all the guns away from San Jose's criminals.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 9, 2021)

Thinker101 said:


> San Jose, Mayor Sam Liccardo's 10-point plan aims to finally put long-delayed gun control steps into action, including a first-of-its-kind city ordinance that he announced in the wake of the 2019 Gilroy Garlic Festival shooting. It would require gun owners to insure their weapons and pay a fee to cover taxpayer costs associated with firearm violence.
> 
> They're coming one way or another.  What may be a better plan is to have Judges, DA's and attorneys buy insurance to cover all the damage done by crooks after they're set free.
> 
> VTA shooting: San Jose mayor unveils new plan for gun liability insurance and video recorded gun sales


This law will last about a week.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 9, 2021)

Thinker101 said:


> San Jose, Mayor Sam Liccardo's 10-point plan aims to finally put long-delayed gun control steps into action, including a first-of-its-kind city ordinance that he announced in the wake of the 2019 Gilroy Garlic Festival shooting. It would require gun owners to insure their weapons and pay a fee to cover taxpayer costs associated with firearm violence.


Unconstitutional.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 9, 2021)

Thinker101 said:


> San Jose, Mayor Sam Liccardo's 10-point plan aims to finally put long-delayed gun control steps into action, including a first-of-its-kind city ordinance that he announced in the wake of the 2019 Gilroy Garlic Festival shooting. It would require gun owners to insure their weapons and pay a fee to cover taxpayer costs associated with firearm violence.
> 
> They're coming one way or another.  What may be a better plan is to have Judges, DA's and attorneys buy insurance to cover all the damage done by crooks after they're set free.
> 
> VTA shooting: San Jose mayor unveils new plan for gun liability insurance and video recorded gun sales


Law abiding gun owners have to pay for criminals Dems just turn loose on the street while defunding police???


----------



## justinacolmena (Jun 19, 2021)

Thinker101 said:


> Judges, DA's and attorneys buy insurance to cover all the damage done by crooks after they're set free


The damage done by false imprisonment, meanwhile, is incalculable, and will only be redressed by bloodshed and loss of human life, especially among police officers on the front line of the war against patriotic citizens.


Thinker101 said:


> require gun owners to insure their weapons and pay a fee to cover taxpayer costs associated with firearm violence


Dude. Get the fuck off the property with your damned insurance, extortion rackets, and limitations of gun rights to professional hit men and corporate murderers-for-hire.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jun 19, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Judges, DA's and attorneys buy insurance to cover all the damage done by crooks after they're set free
> ...



No doubt all the folks in prison and/or going to court are all innocent, just ask em.....dumbass.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 19, 2021)

WTF is the next law San Jose passes?

Homeowner's have to pay for home invading perp's funerals that they justifiably shoot dead?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 19, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > San Jose, Mayor Sam Liccardo's 10-point plan aims to finally put long-delayed gun control steps into action, including a first-of-its-kind city ordinance that he announced in the wake of the 2019 Gilroy Garlic Festival shooting. It would require gun owners to insure their weapons and pay a fee to cover taxpayer costs associated with firearm violence.
> ...


Blatantly unconstitutional


----------



## justinacolmena (Jun 19, 2021)

Thinker101 said:


> No doubt all the folks in prison and/or going to court are all innocent, just ask em.....dumbass


Hey dumbass. Being "accused" or "convicted" of a crime or serving prison time in America in this day and age is nothing but doing our time as Prisoners of War under the occupation of a hostile government. It's time for us to get our guns back and break out of jail. We cannot allow Democrat jail guards and prison guards to run out lives for us.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 19, 2021)

“Gun rights advocates already are threatening to take San Jose to court if the City Council approves the mayor’s plan.” _ibid_

More conservative hypocrisy – so much for the right’s advocacy of local government deciding issues absent interference from tyrants in black robes legislating from the bench contrary to the will of the people.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 19, 2021)

Thinker101 said:


> San Jose, Mayor Sam Liccardo's 10-point plan aims to finally put long-delayed gun control steps into action, including a first-of-its-kind city ordinance that he announced in the wake of the 2019 Gilroy Garlic Festival shooting. It would require gun owners to insure their weapons and pay a fee to cover taxpayer costs associated with firearm violence.
> 
> They're coming one way or another.  What may be a better plan is to have Judges, DA's and attorneys buy insurance to cover all the damage done by crooks after they're set free.
> 
> VTA shooting: San Jose mayor unveils new plan for gun liability insurance and video recorded gun sales


The proposed measures are perfectly Constitutional, none having been invalidated by the Supreme Court, and in no manner ‘violate’ the Second Amendment.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 19, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Gun rights advocates already are threatening to take San Jose to court if the City Council approves the mayor’s plan.” _ibid_
> 
> More conservative hypocrisy – so much for the right’s advocacy of local government deciding issues absent interference from tyrants in black robes legislating from the bench contrary to the will of the people.



Local Gov't Commies need not apply.
Line 'em up on a wall.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 19, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Gun rights advocates already are threatening to take San Jose to court if the City Council approves the mayor’s plan.” _ibid_
> 
> More conservative hypocrisy – so much for the right’s advocacy of local government deciding issues absent interference from tyrants in black robes legislating from the bench contrary to the will of the people.


When did conservatives ever support local government violating the Constitution?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 19, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > San Jose, Mayor Sam Liccardo's 10-point plan aims to finally put long-delayed gun control steps into action, including a first-of-its-kind city ordinance that he announced in the wake of the 2019 Gilroy Garlic Festival shooting. It would require gun owners to insure their weapons and pay a fee to cover taxpayer costs associated with firearm violence.
> ...


Wrong.  Forcing gun owners to get insurance is nothing more than a license to own a gun.  Our 2nd Amendment rights are not contingent on jumping through hoops created by the government.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 19, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Gun rights advocates already are threatening to take San Jose to court if the City Council approves the mayor’s plan.” _ibid_
> 
> More conservative hypocrisy – so much for the right’s advocacy of local government deciding issues absent interference from tyrants in black robes legislating from the bench contrary to the will of the people.



I'm not conservative, but you have this wrong.
Local government is when the legislators do what the people want,  not a mayor unilaterally trying to impose his corrupt theories over the rights of individuals.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 19, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > San Jose, Mayor Sam Liccardo's 10-point plan aims to finally put long-delayed gun control steps into action, including a first-of-its-kind city ordinance that he announced in the wake of the 2019 Gilroy Garlic Festival shooting. It would require gun owners to insure their weapons and pay a fee to cover taxpayer costs associated with firearm violence.
> ...



Wrong.
Mandatory insurance in the case of ACA was ruled unconstitutional.
The only time it is not illegal is over cars, which are run on public streets and are not a right.

And the fee is illegal because there is no cost associated with honest people having firearms.
All the costs come from people not having firearms and then being the victim of crimes like rape and robbery.


----------



## whitehall (Jun 19, 2021)

It seems that San Jose would tax law abiding gun owners to pay for the violence incurred by criminals. Why not tax banks to cover the costs of bank robberies? Why not force politicians to take out insurance to cover the results of bad legislation?


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 19, 2021)

Don't blame me. I preferred Mayor McCheese.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 19, 2021)

whitehall said:


> It seems that San Jose would tax law abiding gun owners to pay for the violence incurred by criminals. Why not tax banks to cover the costs of bank robberies? Why not force politicians to take out insurance to cover the results of bad legislation?


In the case of welfare they would have to be insured for $20 trillion


----------



## Missourian (Jun 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > San Jose, Mayor Sam Liccardo's 10-point plan aims to finally put long-delayed gun control steps into action, including a first-of-its-kind city ordinance that he announced in the wake of the 2019 Gilroy Garlic Festival shooting. It would require gun owners to insure their weapons and pay a fee to cover taxpayer costs associated with firearm violence.
> ...


Poll tax


----------

